# Has anyone heard of Stieva-A?



## jetta1 (Jul 2, 2006)

It's a retinoid cream but is this supposed to be an equivalent or generic form of Renova or Retin-A?


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 4, 2006)

It is the same thing as Retin-A.

http://www.drugs.com/cons/Stieva_A.html


----------



## LittleRumor (Jul 4, 2006)

Heard of it but never used it. I imagine it works the same though.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

I have this at home. On the box, it says Stieva-A cream 0.025% Tretinoin Cream USP. I got it a year ago when I consulted a demertologist for my ance. To be honest, I'm not exactly sure how this works to improve the skin condition. I've not heard of it prior to being prescribed. I was prescribed this along with Differin Gel and Dalacin T. Instead of making my ance better, it was aggravated and when I consulted other skin docs later, they told me this combi doesn't work well together and would aggravate the skin's condition. If you are thinking of getting Stieva-A prescribed, perhaps you can take note of this so you won't make the same mistake as I did




. The other docs did mention that when used separeatly, these could be great products for the face though.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 8, 2006)

Interesting...


----------

